# AMNS cold smoking observation



## richoso1 (Nov 1, 2010)

Cold Smoking on the AMNS

  

It’s been my observation that based on the amount of food being smoked, a covered grill or small smoking chamber is advantageous over smoking in a large GOSM big block size smoker. 

  

·        The amount of smoke penetration will be greater in a smaller area.

·        The amount of fuel (sawdust) needed will be less. 

·        It takes less time to achieve the end result.

·        The temperature will be higher when using a grill like chamber. Caution when filling all the rows with sawdust.

·        Placing cheese directly above the AMNS can soften some cheese, the variables can be ambient temperature and the type of cheese.

·        Placing cheese around the outer edge of the grill will help against direct heat from the AMNS.

·        Placing the grill/smoker in the shade will also help guard against higher smoking temperatures.

·        Smoking with the top and bottom vents completely open can provide sufficient oxygen for a proper smolder.

  

These are my observations; your own experiences may vary. In view of the fact that many AMNS owners already know of these observations, this may be of help for new owners of the AMNS. 

  

A great product this is being recognized as being useful and easy to use, especially but not limited to cold smoking,


----------



## native (Nov 1, 2010)

richoso1 said:


> Cold Smoking on the AMNS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine is due tomorrow. I'll keep your observations in mind when it's cold enough to cold smoke in South Texas.  Thanks


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey Rich great observations. I would just like to add that in my experience with the AMS there are two things to remember about the sawdust too.

1   Make sure the sawdust is dry. If there is any doubt nuke the sawdust for about a minute to dry it out

2   Fill the rails all the way to the top and lightly tamp them down with your finger. This seems to give the sawdust the proper consistancy to smoke well


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 1, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> Hey Rich great observations. I would just like to add that in my experience with the AMS there are two things to remember about the sawdust too.
> 
> 1   Make sure the sawdust is dry. If there is any doubt nuke the sawdust for about a minute to dry it out
> 
> 2   Fill the rails all the way to the top and lightly tamp them down with your finger. This seems to give the sawdust the proper consistancy to smoke well


Those are great tips on the burn, thanks for a worthy contribution. To other users, please add your experiences when using this product. I can always learn something new.

Rich


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 1, 2010)

Well thanks for your opion on theses here machine there Rich. You are for sure one Trusted and longtime member of SMF and folks should take your word for Gospel. Amen Brother.


----------



## meateater (Nov 1, 2010)

Rich, that is good info. I'm ready to break mine in shortly, still a little warm my way.


----------



## dale5351 (Nov 1, 2010)

Good info.  Another thing to worry about if you put the food above the AMNS is the food dripping on it.  Cheese often exudes oil, especially at moderate temperatures.  I once had it drip on the AMNS and put a row out.

Todd made the recommendation to put an aluminum pup tent over the AMNS -- prevents dripping, does not bother smoke circulation.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 2, 2010)

THANKS RICH!

Spot On My Friend!

I'm not sure why there's not enough smoke produced for your GOSM.  It's about the same size as a Masterbuilt 40" and the AMNS produces plenty of smoke for the MES 40".  Only real diff I can see is there's no seal on the door of the GOSM. 

Anyone else have a GOSM and also use the AMNS?

TJ


----------



## bigal (Nov 2, 2010)

Hate to be an idiot, but am good at it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, but where can I buy one of these?  Or what do you use to build them?  I can't figure it out,  the metal.

Thanks.


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 2, 2010)

BigAL said:


> Hate to be an idiot, but am good at it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go the the home page/browse all products/Grill & smoker accessories/smoke generators, that should put yuo on track. BTW, you're not an idiot if youi're trying to learn.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 2, 2010)

BigAL said:


> Hate to be an idiot, but am good at it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here you go BigAl

www.*amazen*products.com


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 2, 2010)

Never an idiot for asking a question or trying to figure it out.

TJ


----------



## bigal (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 2, 2010)

Another thing to keep in mind is when you pickup your bag, can, or bottle, it gets bumped & the finer stuff falls through to the bottom. Set it down same thing, move it from one place to another--same thing. Every time your dust container gets bumped, the fine stuff falls through the heavier stuff. I can't emphasize this too much. You must shake it really good, before you use it, before you take it from one container to another, or any other time it gets touched. If it settles like that, and you don't shake it up properly, the first batch you use will not have enough fine stuff in it, and the last batch you use will have too much fine stuff in it.

BTW: This also happens on the way from Todd's house to your house.

Also: I've been using mine for 6 months, and the only time I don't get a large enough volume for a smoker twice the size of my old MES 30 is if there is some dampness in the dust, or if I put it in the smoker before I have it lit good enough. If you don't have a real good cherry (like a cigar) in there before you put it in, it will burn too light for that whole first row (if it doesn't go out), which could be as long as 2 hours. Then by the time you get to the second row, it has warmed up enough to burn better.

Rich covered much of the other stuff, along with Scarbelly, Dale, and Todd.

Bear


----------



## lazydavid (Nov 4, 2010)

Sokay, you all sold me.  I just ordered the Amazen Package # 2. 

I was going to get just the little tray and a pound of makings, but the web site kept saying 'But Wait! There's More!'

I have a tough time resisting subtle sales ploys like that.

I'd like to thank the contributors on this forum, you provide a boat load of information and enthusiasm. 

I was chasing reviews for the Smoke Daddy when I tripped over this place.  Since then I've found out why my MES 30 won't smoke at < 250 (the Retro Kit is on back order); and found a nifty cold smoke generator that doesn't require me to drill holes in anything.

Thanky folks.


----------



## chefrob (Nov 4, 2010)

you won't regret it...........


----------



## squirrel (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm still digging the cardboard box. I'm thinking about painting it, or decorating it, I'll get to work on that!


----------



## atcnick (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey

guys, how does the AMNS work with other wood chips/duust other than the amazn dust?


----------



## dave54 (Nov 20, 2010)

atcnick said:


> Hey
> 
> guys, how does the AMNS work with other wood chips/duust other than the amazn dust?


I've tried Smokinlicious' dust and it works good but you get less for the money ( Todd's weight per pound is a better deal)

and also I've tried making it my self which works in a pinch but it doesn't make as much smoke as Todd's

 I'd recommend Todd's dust


----------



## dale5351 (Nov 20, 2010)

Plus, if you buy Todd's dust in five pound lots, the shipping cost per pound is less and the cost per smoke is pretty reasonable.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 21, 2010)

atcnick said:


> Hey
> 
> guys, how does the AMNS work with other wood chips/duust other than the amazn dust?




actnick,

Chips - No

Sawdust - Yes

Some guys use their own sawdust, because they have access to good, clean sawdust.  The last thing you want to do is use sawdust that you don't know what's in it.

I grind & mix everything myself, and know where all my materials come from.

If you buy a 5# Package of sawdust, the cost to smoke is $.14/hr to $.27/hr, depending on if you light one or both sides.

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 21, 2010)

atcnick said:


> Hey
> 
> guys, how does the AMNS work with other wood chips/duust other than the amazn dust?




Nick,

I worked in a Cabinet shop for 9 years, and then had my own cabinet shop for 10 years.

I wasn't smoking meat at that time, but the best sawdust for the AMNS that I produced would have been from the Radial saw & the Table saw.

I was just a one man shop, so I could have cleaned out my saws before & after to get good dust, without any crap in it (I didn't use particle board or MDF), and all the same species.

I didn't use much Hickory & no Apple, but I used a lot of Oak, Cherry, and Maple. I didn't use any of the other 10 or 15 types & species Todd offers.

As for the other shop I worked in, like most larger (4 man or more) shops, their machines are all tied into a central dust collection system. That means all of their dust will come from all of the saws, and all of the shapers & planers, and jointers, and molders, and all of the sanders. This stuff will be mixed with good hard woods, soft woods, particle board, MDF, floor sweepings from the sweep outlets, and all kinds of other unwanted crap. In order for a cabinet shop to save you some sawdust, they would have to shut down the collection to that piece of equipment, and clean up real good on, in, and around it. Then after they have the amount of each species you asked for, they can gather it up by hand, bag it & set it aside for you. Then they can open the gate to their collection system & get back to normal operations. They would have to do this with each species that you asked for.

If you have a good friend that will do that for you, you're in business.

Bear


----------



## thebarbequeen (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks so much for sharing your experience with this!  I still need to get mine and will be using it in my grill, so I really appreciate all your good tips and info.  I always look forward to your posts, you're a real treasure here.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 21, 2010)




----------

